# Suggestion



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

To Austin and all the good people of chicken forum, maybe we should make a forum just for giveaways... Think it'd be a good idea!


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

For like free stuff people don't want or like free giveaways from the store?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Like when we have decal and feeder giveaways and such.

And stuff people WANT to give away.


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ya I think that would be great


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a classifieds section already that can be used to give items away that you no longer want. As for the contests those are usually hosted by the forum and posted so everyone can see them and advertised at the top of the page.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree to an extent, but I think it will get more attention in the general chicken discussion. 

When I get more giveaways going I will revisit the idea.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Apyl said:


> We have a classifieds section already that can be used to give items away that you no longer want. As for the contests those are usually hosted by the forum and posted so everyone can see them and advertised at the top of the page.


I thought classifieds was just for selling stuff and chickens. *Silly Me!*


----------

